# Tips für Norwegen?



## Hille (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo! Diesen Sommer ist es endlich wieder drin! Zu zweit für 5 Wochen durch Norwegen!
Wir wollen hauptsächlich in die nördlicheren Gegenden, mit Zelt und alles (gepriesen sei das Jedermannsrecht!).
War von euch schon mal jemand da oben unterwegs und weiß, was sich lohnt bzw wo man nicht hin braucht? Oder worauf man in Norwegen besonders achten sollte?
Irgendwie geht´s ja immer, aber wenn ihr ein paar gute Tips habt, wär´s schön, was zu erfahren... 
Danke, Hilmar


----------



## Dædalus (10. Januar 2005)

Zieh dich warm an.   

Und wenn du nicht unbedingt auf Salzfische, Salzfische, oder Salzfische stehst, solltest du dir jede Menge Salzfi.. ähh Konserven o.ä. von zuhause mitnehmen, landstrichweise hatten wir Probleme, etwas anderes zu bekommen.
Die Autofahrer sind soweit ganz in Ordnung(soferns keine Italiener mit Wohnmobil sind  ), die Einheimischen freundlich. Englisch klappt meistens(!).
Ansonsten: guten Reiseführer, Landkarten, ein Norwegischwörterbuch und jede Menge Filme oder Speicherkarten für die Kamera mitnehmen  

Bein näheren Fragen stehe ich jederzeit zur Verfügung.

D

PS: Schlafsack für auch unter 0° ist nie schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille (10. Januar 2005)

Hi Dädalus!
Wir wollen anfang Juli los, da isses hoffentlich etwas wärmer! Aber stimmt schon, warme Sachen sollten nicht fehlen.
Hast du da gezeltet oder so?
Mich würde mal interessierne, wie es da mit Mücken an den Seen aussieht, oder ob man Feuer machen darf etc...
Wo in etwa warst du denn unterwegs?


----------



## Augus1328 (10. Januar 2005)

Hi, 

ganz interessantes Thema. Bin im Juli auch 3 Wochen mit meinem T4 u. Freundin dort. Pennen im Auto u. haben die Bikes dabei. Werden aber max. bis zu den Lofoten hochfahren. Dieses touristische Nordkap ist nicht so mein Ding u. bei 3 Wochen wird`s auch zeitlich sehr knapp.
Hat irgendjemand Bike Touren Tipps oder kann jemand Infomaterial empfehlen?
Wollen Tagestouren bis max. 50 km fahren.

@Hille: Wenn Du das Jedermannsrecht schon ansprichst, dann solltest Du vermutlich wissen, dass offenes Feuer im Sommer tabu ist. Campinplatz ausgeschlossen.   

Kann Dir übrigens den Reiseführer von Reise-know-how empfehlen. Habe mehrere im Buchladen durchstöbert u. der machte mit Abstand den besten Eindruck. Allerdings ist der nur bis zu den Lofoten!

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Carsten (10. Januar 2005)

Da gibt´´s ein paar Fotos: 

http://www.schymik.de/fotodb/search.php?search_keywords=Norwegen

Ich war 3 Wochen in Norwegen dieses Jahr. Richtig schön zum Biken ist´s verglichen mit den Alpen nicht. Schau Dir mal Hemsedal an, dort gibt es ne Bikeszene, Locals, viele Schotterpisten usw. 
An den Fjorden gibt´s nur die Straßen sonst nix...die sind aber auch schon. Tip Sognesfjell Straße...von 0 auf 1435...die höchste Passtraße Nordeuropas und absolut genial ist natürlich auch Trollstiegen... 
Bikemäßig wäre dann nur noch der Rallerwegen von Auerland nach Haugastol...100 km Schotter in genialer Landschaft...aber nur die Abfahrt nach Auerland ist fahrtechnisch wirklich was, alles andere voll satteltaschentauglich.... 

Wollt Ihr mit Satteltaschen und Zelt los ziehen? Sicher sehr schön. 
Klassiker ist hier natürlich der Rallervegen. Aber ich war zumindest auf der Abfahrt von Myrdal ganz froh das Fully unterm Hintern und kein Gepäck hinten drauf zu haben 

Was super ist: Ganz Norwegen ist voller Slickrocks...ein Traum zum Fotos machen und rumtrixen... 

Ansonsten gibt´s da ein paar Infos: 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8754


----------



## Möhre (10. Januar 2005)

Also für Singletrail-gewöhnte Biker ist Norwegen wirklich nicht so der Brüller...
Landschaftlich natürlich super, aber fahrtechnisch nix.
Der Rallervegen würde bei uns als typischer Family-Radweg durchgehen. Auch von der Steigung harmlos...
Auf jeden Fall eigene Bikes mitnehmen...Weiß nicht ob sich zwischenzeitlich in Norwegen was in Sachen Material geändert hat, aber die Bremsen an den Leih-Bikes waren als ich dort war der Horror...und damit die Abfahrt nach Auerland... autsch...

Das Jedermannsrecht...wo niemand ist, kann man auch kein Recht verletzen   ...ist echt ne verdammt einsame Gegend. Zelten ist aber wirklich kein Problem. Man sollte allerdings nicht die Zeltstangen vergessen   
...das war ein Urlaub!! Ach ja, und wenn man sein Zelt schon verdammt provisorisch irgendwo ziwschen Schneefeldern und eisigen Wasserfällen aufbaut, kann man davon ausgehen: Es ist verdammt kalt nachts (im Juli).
Nicht umsonst versteht sich die (norwegische) Firma Ajungilak auf die Produktion kälteresistenter Schlafsäcke : )

Im Norden sind Stechmücken nicht so ein Problem... an den Tümpeln im Süden sind die Biester dann allerdings auch gegen Autan und sonstige Späße immun...

Was gibts sonst noch zu sagen? Essen ist in Norwegen verdammt teuer. Auch die üblichen Kleinigkeiten im Supermarkt (ne Limo und n Snickers) treiben einem die Tränen in die Augen... Alkohol gibts nur in extra Stores...
Ansonsten sind alle Norweger verdammt hilfsbereit und plaudern sofort los, weil sie blonde Mädels für ebenfalls norwegisch halten...
Da hilft nur ein Satz: *snakker de tysk?*


----------



## Augus1328 (10. Januar 2005)

Klasse, dass sich der Carsten auch in Norwegen biketechnisch auskennt    Ich dachte Alpen wäre Dein Mekka   Deine DVD ist eh schon als Investition eingeplant  
Ich weiss nicht wie`s Hille handhabt, aber ich u. meine Freundin fahren mit T4 Multivan drauflos u. pennen auch in dem Besagten. Wir wollen nur Eintagestouren mit dem MTB fahren u. auf "keinen" Fall kommt mir ne Satteltasche an`Bike   Wenn`s irgendwo schön ist, dann bleiben wir auch mal paar Tage dort.
Danke Möhre für die Hinweise. Hab im Reiseführer schon gelesen, dass Norwegen sehr teuer ist. Da werd ich vor Abreise nochmal mächtig im Aldi zuschlagen u. mich mit Dosen, usw. eindecken. Alkohol brauch ich nicht, paar Flaschen Wein von zu Hause reichen da.
Wird ne gemütliche Campingnummer (hoffentlich ohne Fahrstress).

Habt Ihr noch Tipps was bzw. welche Gegend man unbedingt gesehen haben sollte (Schlagwörter, brauch keine Erläuterungen, kann im Reiseführer nachschlagen u. spart Euch Zeit). Wollte max. bis zu den Lofoten fahren! Nordkap erspar ich mir, da zeitkritisch, überteuert u. lt. Aussage vieler auch nicht so das Highlight einer Norwegenreise.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten, auf`s Forum hier ist einfach Verlass.
Oli


----------



## NSU-fr (10. Januar 2005)

Noch ne kurze fundamentale Frage meinerseits an die Kenner, bevor ich mich mit dem Thema Reiseziel Norwegen unnötig weiter beschäftige: 

Die ersten 3 Septemberwochen 05 sind zu spät (kalt, nass) für Radlurlaub mit Zelt in Südnorwegen, oder?

nsu


----------



## Carsten (11. Januar 2005)

Norwegen macht man im Juni/Juli
da ist es lange hell, richtig lang, manschmal 24 h (Lofoten)
da kann man um 10 Uhgr Abends noch auf Bergtour gehen, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, daß es dunkel wird.

Norwegen-Tipps:

-Preikestolen (wandern, mit dem Bike leider nicht möglich, obwohl man da super Fotos machen kann)
-Straße 13 von Stavanger bis Vangsnes
-Odda-Buar
-Songesfjellstraße
-Hemsedal
-Trollstiegen   
-Alesund (Geheimtipp: Übernachtung ganz vorne am Kap, am Sportplatz, nähe Meeresmuseum!!!)   
-von Gaupne ins Jostendal...ganz hoch, vorbei am Nigratsbreen   
-Briksdal-->sehr touristisch  


entschuldigt die falschen Schreibweisen der Ortse, die konnte ich mir nicht merken...


----------



## backfire (11. Januar 2005)

Hier findest Du sehr viele Informationen über Norwegen. Es gibt ein kostenloses Norwegen-Infopacket.

Gruß,
backfire


----------



## Bikingrules (11. Januar 2005)

Ich war dort vor 13 Jahren mit dem Motorrad unterwegs, war einfach klasse. Wir haben uns auf Südnorwegen beschränkt (bis auf Höhe Andalsnes), nach oben hin wird's halt arg lang mit den Etappen. Freunde waren am Nordkap, würden die nie wieder machen.

Klasse gefallen hat mir:

Bergen
Jotunheimen
Jostedalsbren
Peer-Gynt-Weg
Heddal (Stabskirche)
Dalsnibba
Snöhättan (oder so ähnlich, höchster Berg Norwegens, der über eine Piste erreichbar ist)
Trollstigen
Sognefjord
Oslo (da gibt's einiges anzugucken, und sei es der McDonald, um einen McLaks zu essen!   )

Da das Essen dort schweineteuer und der Platz auf dem Motorrad begrenzt ist, haben wir Bergsteigernahrung mitgenommen. Da muss man nur heißes Wasser reinkippen, dann hat man eine vollwertige Mahlzeit. Die Dinger sind nicht mal schlecht, und der Preis ist auch ok (v.a. die 2-Personen-Packung).

Wir waren Ende August unterwegs, was dort klimatisch schon dem Herbst zuzurechnen ist. Die Temperaturen schwankten zwischen 24° in Oslo und 0° in Dombas (Ausgangsort für Snöhättan). Ausserdem hat es öfters geregnet. Im Juni und Juli 92 war's dafür 2 Monate lang sonnig und trocken. Insofern würde ich auf jeden Fall Juni empfehlen.

Viel Spaß da oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (11. Januar 2005)

*grins*
sorry, hab keine tipps, aber norwegen passt zu dem, was mir mein bruder gerade geschickt hat:

1. Aufrufen http://mappoint.msn.com/DirectionsFind.aspx
2. beim start: adress in: norway / city: haugesund
3. beim ziel: adress in: norway / city: trondheim
4. get directions drücken
5. wundern...
6. Zurück gehen (Zurück im Browser)
7. Route umstellen von Quickest -> Shortest
8. get directions drücken
9. Nochmal wundern


----------



## Hille (24. Januar 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht wie`s Hille handhabt, ...



Hille und Lutz handhaben das so:
Wir bauen uns so richtig knallhart je 4 Packtaschen an´s Hardtail-MTB und schnallen noch ein Zelt dazu. Denn nur mit Wildcampen können sich zwei Studenten Norwegen leisten.
Wir starten in Oslo und wollen mind. bis zum nördlichen Polarkreis rauf.
Semesterbedingt wird´s der August. Statistiken belegen, dass sooo schrecklich viele Menschen in Norwegen gar nicht im August sterben weil wegen erfroren. Also klappt das schon mit der Zeit (vielleicht weniger Mücken...   )
Ne dickere Penntüte nehmen wir dann auch mit...

Fahren wollen wir dann natürlich eher Straßen oder Gravel-Roads, Single-Trails wären wirklich nix mit Gepäck...

Auf jeden Fall schon mal danke für die ganzen Tipps, wir schaun uns das mal auf der Karte an!
Und Oli: euch auch viel Spaß da!


----------



## Augus1328 (24. Januar 2005)

@Hille:
Schön abenteuerlich was Du da vor hast   
Euch auch viel Spass auf der Tour   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## kurti (24. Januar 2005)

ich war im september in norwegen. war dann schon recht kalt. aber noch ertragbar. wir haben immer gecampt, war aber mit "normalem" schlafsack ok. regen hatten wir so gut wie keinen und tags wars auch recht angenehm warm. eigentlich optimal zum radfahren. aber da hatten wir vielleicht auch hauptsächlich glück. der vorteil: keine touristen mehr unterwegs!!!!
thema mücken: da kann ich "no bite" empfehlen. nicht ganz billig, aber das beste mückenmittel, das ich bisher gefunden habe.
bin auf jeden fall norwegen-fan, nicht wegen der trails sondern eben wegen der natur. am schönsten fand ich die einsamen berggegenden im osten norwegens.
will dieses jahr nach island! bin auch schon sehr gespannt, was mich da erwartet. euch viel spaß in norwegen.
gruß, kurti


----------



## Augus1328 (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo Norwegen Fans,

ich hätte da noch ne Frage. Mir ist bei meinen Planungen, usw. aufgefallen, dass die meisten Sehenswürdigkeiten im Süden liegen, also grob bis Trondheim. Könnt Ihr dass bestätigen u. lohnt es sich die 1000 (one way) km ab Trondheim bis zu den Lofoten noch auf sich zu nehmen? Gibt`s zwischen Trondheim u. den Lofoten noch andere lohnenswerte Plätze? Hab eben nur 3 Wochen Zeit. 

Danke schonmal für die Antwort
Oli


----------



## g'sengteSau (31. Januar 2005)

diesen post bitte löschen. merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g'sengteSau (31. Januar 2005)

Landschaftlich schön:
1. Hardanger Vidda
2. Bergen
3. Geiranger Fjord
4. Rondane
5. Jotunheimen


----------



## Bikingrules (31. Januar 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Norwegen Fans,
> 
> ich hätte da noch ne Frage. Mir ist bei meinen Planungen, usw. aufgefallen, dass die meisten Sehenswürdigkeiten im Süden liegen, also grob bis Trondheim. Könnt Ihr dass bestätigen u. lohnt es sich die 1000 (one way) km ab Trondheim bis zu den Lofoten noch auf sich zu nehmen? Gibt`s zwischen Trondheim u. den Lofoten noch andere lohnenswerte Plätze? Hab eben nur 3 Wochen Zeit.
> 
> ...



Wir waren aus genau demselben Grund nur im südlichen Teil unterwegs. Ein Freund ist bis zum Nordkap hochgefahren, würde er nie wieder machen. Die Distanzen sind endlos und soviel zu sehen gab's wohl nicht.

Aus Artikeln im TOURENFAHRER erscheinen mir die Lofoten auch reizvoll. Warum fährst Du nicht mit dem Zug von Trondheim da hoch und wieder runter? Dann sparst Du Dir viel Zeit auf der Etappe, kannst die Inseln aber trotzdem anschauen.


----------



## Augus1328 (31. Januar 2005)

Bikingrules schrieb:
			
		

> Warum fährst Du nicht mit dem Zug von Trondheim da hoch und wieder runter? Dann sparst Du Dir viel Zeit auf der Etappe, kannst die Inseln aber trotzdem anschauen.



Mach keinen Sinn, weil ich mit meinem VW Bus unterwegs bin u. in selbigem auch schlafe   

Was meinen die anderen?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## g'sengteSau (1. Februar 2005)

ich bin 3 1/2 wochen unterwegs gewesen. 

stuttgart-fehmann-göteborg-oslo-hardanger vidda (tour)-bergen-geiranger fjord-rondane (tour)-jotunheimen-lillehamar-oslo-glaskogen park (schweden)-stuttgart.

gefahrene kilometer: 7500
fahrzeug: golf 3

nimm dir nich so viel vor. das land ist so schön dass du immer die möglichkeite haben solltest, mal ein oder zwei tage an einem ort zu bleiben, wenn's dir gefällt. wir haben in der hardanger vidda und im rondane unser auto abgestellt und waren jeweils 4 bis 5 tage mit rucksack und zelt unterwegs. traumhaft! haben in der zeit keine anderen menschen gesehen.  

zur verpflegung. wir hatten eine zarges-box mit nudeln, saucen, wurtskonserven, h-milch, müsli dabei. aus dieser box haben wir uns primär ernährt. hin und wieder gabs nen hot-dog, den du dort an jeder ecke bekommst. in schweden haben wir ne flasche bacardi gegen zwei kilo elch-steaks getauscht. das erste frisch-fleisch nach 3 wochen.
alkohol ist in norwegen und schweden eine harte währung. aber der zoll kontrolliert recht ordentlich. wir hatten gedacht, die suchen drogen....von wegen...die waren auf alkohol aus. also vorsicht.

noch eine sache: wir waren in dem glaskogen national park in schweden zum abschluss unterwegs. es war mein 4. besuch in diesem park. doch leider kommt es immer wieder vor, das fahrzeuge aufgebrochen werden. verdächtigt werden (von den einheimischen) die massen an heidelbeerpflückern aus osteuropa. also ist es evtl ganz ratsam in schweden das fahrzeug nicht in touristischen gebieten über längere zeit unbeaufsichtigt zu lassen.


----------



## Hille (3. Februar 2005)

@Oli: Tip von uns: Hurtigruten! Mit der Fähre könnt ihr auf die Lofoten fahren. Es ist gar nicht so teuer (billiger als Bahn), weil staatlich unterstützte Touri-Schifffahrt. Und ihr seht Norwegen vom Wasser aus...
Wir wollen damit erstmal bis Örnes hoch und von da aus im Zickzack nach Oslo zurückradeln.

Die Vorfreude steigt auch bereits ins Unermessliche!!
Besonders, weil ich in 1 Woche schon mein neues Bike geliefert bekomme...

Hmmhmmm....

Grüße,
Lutz und Hille


----------



## hotzemott (4. Februar 2005)

War schon mehrmals in Norwegen, hatte das MTB aber nur dabei um beim Wildwasserpaddeln wieder zum Auto zurückzufahren. Immerhin ist man da öfter irgendwo unterwegs wo man ohne Paddelei nicht so einfach hingeraten würde und fast immer war es einfach schön. Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es in Norwegen viele Schotterwege, auf denen man sehr gut abseits der Strasse fahren kann, auch in Gegenden, wo man mit dem Auto nicht hinkommt. Allerdings muss man da sicher nach Karte fahren und sich darauf vorher anschauen, was gut sein könnte. Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es da viel zu entdecken gibt, denn schön ist das Land einfach fast überall. Für Tagestouren sollte man so auf jeden Fall klasse Touren planen können. Für Mehrtagestouren ist die Planerei vielleicht bissl aufwändig, mit möglichst leichtem Gepäck aber sicher auch gut! Im Norden gibt es weniger Schotterwege, die in die Pampa führen, dafür kann es schon mal sein, dass Nebenstrecken gar nicht asphaltiert sind und dann sind ohnehin fast keine Autos unterwegs.
Singletrails wird man mit Karten natürlich kaum finden, da ist man wohl in den Alpen besser bedient.

Ob man zu den Lofoten fahren soll oder nicht ist so ne Sache. Die Lofoten selber sind klasse, die Strecke zwischen Trondheim und Bodö ist im Vergleich zum südlicheren Norwegen nicht ganz so genial. Bei 3 Wochen erstem Norwegenurlaub würd ich glaub lieber südlich von Trondheim bleiben. Auch hier gibts ziemliche Unterschiede zwischen West/regnerischer, schroffer, gebirgiger und Ost/sonniger, hügeliger, waldiger.

August ist von den Temperaturen noch ok, allerdings merkt man Ende August deutlich, dass es wieder frischer wird. Dann sind auch in weniger hohen Lagen Nachtfröste drin. Trotzdem sind die Tage noch lang und der Urlaub damit irgendwie auch länger. Die Sommer können sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen, aber das war bei uns zuletzt ja auch so. Wer in Westnorwegen radeln geht sollte gute Regenklamotten dabeihaben! Gegen Mücken hilft am besten Wind. Also lieber irgendwo zelten, wo es bissl weht, Wald ist da meist nicht so ideal. Die Mückenmittel helfen meiner Erfahrung nach schon, aber zusammen mit Schweiß gibt das eine unangenehme Melange auf der Haut.

Viel Spaß beim Planen und vielleicht gibts im Herbst nen kleinen Bericht?
Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## bikar (7. Februar 2005)

@hille: wo genau wollt ihr denn hin nach Norwegen??? habt ihr schon ne Route??


Kann dir jetzt auch nicht mehr empfehlen als Wörterbuch, obwohl die meistens Deutsch und Englisch können, viel Geld ( Norwegen ist teuer ), notfallessen, denn es gibt dörfer, da gibt es nichts z.b.hovden, viel Kleidung denn selbst im Sommer sind es nur mal 20 Grad.....

Viel Spaß und mach schön Fotos die du uns dan nachher zeigen kannst

hätte ja auch mal wieder lust nach norwegen zu fahren.ist nen schönes Land!


----------



## NSU-fr (12. Februar 2005)

@hädbänger:

schade, bei der Strecke Arbeitsplatz-Wohnort funzt das bei mir, sonst hätte ich den Link mit meiner Steuererklärung ans Finanzamt geschickt und die hätten mir glauben müssen, dass ich jeden Tag 2433 km pendle!


----------



## Hille (1. März 2005)

bikar schrieb:
			
		

> @hille: wo genau wollt ihr denn hin nach Norwegen??? habt ihr schon ne Route??



Hi! So genau wollen wir uns das gar nicht planen, man fährt hinterher eh einfach, wie einem die Nase gewachsen ist.
Generell hatten wir gedacht, die Strecke von Bodö oder Örnes bis Oslo im Zickzack an Fjorden und Seen entlang zu fahren, möglichst immer so pampamäßig wie´s geht. Also wenig Besiedelt oder so. Radreisen macht man schließlich, um der Zivilisation zu entfliehen...
Wer weiß, vielleicht fahren wir auch mal nach Schweden rüber.
Aber nachdem ich mal ein Foto gesehen habe, steht wenigstens eine Straße felsenfest: der Trollstiegen.

Ansonsten sind wir nach wie vor offen für nette Anregungen etc!
Beste Grüße
Hille


----------



## Augus1328 (1. März 2005)

Boah, ich mal gestern auf der colorline Seite wegen Fähre geschaut. Da hat mich fast der Schlag getroffen. Für 2 Personen + Auto hin u. zurück von Hirtshals nach Oslo wollen die im Super Sparpreis 252 Euro haben. Normalpreis 406 Euro. Spinn ich oder sind die Preise normal???? Bin echt am Überlegen ob ich den Umweg über Schweden in Kauf nehm, aber die Strecke soll ziemlich weit sein. Was meint Ihr?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (2. März 2005)

So, ich nochmal. Ich kann nur jedem, der diesen Sommer nach Norwegen fährt raten so schnell wie möglich das Fährticket zu buchen. Ich hab jetzt heute für Hirtshals-Oslo-Hirtshals 252 Euro abgedrückt (2 Personen u. Auto). Lt. colorline HP das Supersparpaket. Normalpreise so um die 400 Euro für 2 Personen u. Auto. Die 2000 km Umweg über Schweden (hin u. zurück) tu ich mir doch nicht an u. die Fahrt mit der Fähre nach Oslo rein soll schön sein.

Und Tschüss
Oli


----------



## Carsten (2. März 2005)

Fähre ist echt heftig. Hab mit WoMo geblecht, das mich schier der Schlag getroffen hat...glaub 380EUR...dafür kannste 2 Wochen all inkl. in die Dom Rep  ...aber dann hast Du Norwegen nicht erlebt!!!

zurück dann über Schweden, hat jeweils 60 EUR pro Brücke (2 Stück) gekostet...und 500km extra....


----------



## hotzemott (2. März 2005)

Die Fahrt mit der Fähre is ja schon nett, aber 2000 km Umweg über Schweden kann man damit nicht ganz sparen, schliesslich muss so durch ganz Dänemark fahren. Wir sind über die Fähre Puttgarden-Rödby und die Öresund-Brücke (Kopenhagen-Malmö, nicht billiger als die alternative Fähre, aber jederzeit machbar) nach Norwegen gefahren. Hat den Vorteil, dass man nichts buchen muss und bei der Fahrt keinen Terminstress hat. Samstagnachmittags gabs einmal in Puttgarden einige Wartezeit, das andere Mal gar keine! Die Strecke Malmö-Oslo ist nicht unbedingt der Brüller, man kann aber sehr relaxed fahren und schon mal den einen oder anderen Badesee in Schweden testen.
Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## rr-igel (3. März 2005)

Dänemark kann man sich schon auch noch sparen, als wir in Norwegen waren gab es jedenfalls noch eine Fähre Oslo-Kiel. Wir hatten in Oslo überlegt ob wir die für die Rückreise nehmen sollten und hätten sogar kurzfristig noch einen Platz bekommen. Hinterher hab ich mich geärgert, das wir's nicht gemacht haben, denn verglichen mit dem was wir für die lange Fährfahrt mit Kabine von Oslo aus bezahlt hätten war die "Vogelfluglinie" verdammt teuer (waren so 280 DM mit Kabine gegen ca 120DM soweit ich mich errinnere).


----------



## Augus1328 (3. März 2005)

@rr-igel:
Wenn Du ganz arg viel Glück hast, dann legst Du für die Strecke Kiel-Oslo u. zurück "nur" 150 Euro im Supersparpaket drauf. Sonst 350 Euro!!!! Hab echt alle Möglichkeiten gecheckt, Hirtshals-Oslo ist für mich die beste Lösung. Außerdem kommt da noch hinzu, dass wir so kurz wie möglich auf dem Wasser sein wollen. Aber Oslo als Ankunftsort musste schon sein.

Salute
Oli


----------



## deprincevansnel (11. Dezember 2011)

hi leute 
ich würde gern nächstes jahr mit dem rad vom atlantik z.b.trondheim zur ostsee schweden über die berge.  am liebsten nur mit rucksack wie beim alpen x
nach west, ost und all die andern alpen, pyrenäen, sierra nevada usw. habe ich mir gedacht was mit dem segelboot außen rum geht muss doch auch über land, möglich sein. kenne norwegen und schweden nur von der wasserseite und das ist schon beeindruckend.
hat jemand da schon erfahrungen gesammelt. im netz findent man ja nicht so viel.
über tips und infos würde ich mich sehr freuen.
mit besten gruß


----------

